# Número de días de un mes en otra columna



## JavierPeña (Aug 19, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda en excel 2003, la cual es probable que se solucione con una fórmula matricial.

Tengo una columna A con varias fechas:


     A     B    C28/02/2010 Enero029/07/2011 Febrero130/07/2012 Julio331/07/2010 Agosto201/08/2011 Octubre002/08/2012 Noviembre0

<tbody>

</tbody>
La columna B con meses.
Quiero que en la columna C, me calcule cuantos días de cada mes hay en la columna A, independientemente del año.

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## sailepaty (Aug 20, 2012)

Intenta así,

=SUMAPRODUCTO(0+(TEXTO(A$2:A$7;"MMMM")=B2))

Saludos


----------



## JavierPeña (Aug 20, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, pero no funciona.

Además no entiendo el porqué de '=B2'. No necesito que me iguale a ningún mes, l*a columna B no debe entrar en la fórmula*, es únicamente orientativa.

Perdón si no me expliqué bien.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## sailepaty (Aug 20, 2012)

A ver si ahora te entendi, formula en C2 y copia hacia abajo.

=SUMAPRODUCTO(0+(MONTH(A$2:A$7)=FILAS(C$2:C2))


Saludos


----------



## JavierPeña (Aug 20, 2012)

aja!
Creo que vamos encaminados.

Podría ser esta fórmula para un mes individual:


AB28/02/201029/07/201130/07/201231/07/201001/08/201102/08/2012

<colgroup><col style="width:60pt" span="2" width="80">  </colgroup><tbody>

 </tbody>
Simplificando, que en B2 me diga únicamente cuantos días de julio hay (independientemente del año), en este caso 3.

Gracias!!


----------



## sailepaty (Aug 20, 2012)

Aja!! Mejor vamos analizando que hace cada parte de la formula y te darás cuenta que tienes que cambiar para obtener lo que deseas ahora.

C2 la siguiente formula y copia hacia abajo hasta C13
=FILAS(C$2:C2))

D2 la siguiente formula y copia hacia abajo hasta D13
=SUMAPRODUCTO(0+(MONTH(A$2:A$7)=C2))


Saludos


----------



## JavierPeña (Aug 20, 2012)

Entendido! Muchas gracias!

Ahora tengo un problema, lo cierto es que el cálculo era algo más complicado, por eso intentaba simplificar.

Necesito que cuente los días de un mes (julio por ejemplo), únicamente, depediendo de otra columna.

Necesitamos la función CONTAR.SI o se pude hacer con SUMAPRODUCTO?

La matriz, con la columna dependiente, sería: (Sólo se tienen en cuenta los 'Si'), en este casoJulio serían 2.


A B
28/02/2010 Si
29/07/2011 Si
30/07/2012 No
31/07/2010Si01/08/2011 No
02/08/2012 Si


<colgroup><col style="width:60pt" span="2" width="80">  </colgroup><tbody>

 </tbody>

Gracias!!!


----------



## sailepaty (Aug 20, 2012)

Intenta así,

=SUMAPRODUCTO((MONTH(A$2:A$7)=7)*(B$2:B$7)="Si")

Saludos


----------



## JavierPeña (Aug 21, 2012)

Ya lo encontré, es:

=SUMA((MES(A$2:A$7)=7)*(B$2:B$7="Si"))

con Shift+Control+Enter

Gracias!!!


----------

